# Currently making of the grid power points



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Have my solar set up but of course the inverter runs on the grid. Want to have 240v power points strategically positioned around the house that run off the grid. Quite a challenge hocked up 2 power points and killed the battery in 3 hours. Have just upgraded new inverter 3000 one to bigger new 10,000 one. 3000 inverter had 2 1500 points so basically won't run a 2400 watt kettle. Quite a challenge but fun! I want to have fridges and freezers running so I don't loose my supplies. 

How are others handling off grid power?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Like my Grandparents. Oil lamps and a ice house.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Why not just get one higher quality inverter and run wires. You have to run large wires between the inverters and battery bank which means a lot of expensive 2ga and 4 ga wire. Instead just run a lighter 240v wire to circuit box and then run lighter wire to your 120v and 240v plugs. 
saves money, easier to install, more efficient.


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

We have smart meters here so the switch boxes are locked up like forget knox


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Our cabin runs off a very small solar array (2 small panels - maybe 60 watts?) with 4 batteries. That handles lights, water pump, coffee pot, and microwave if I want to use it. Fridge, stove, and hot water are all propane. Heat is with wood stove. Even after several cloudy days in a row, I've never had to use the generator to charge the batteries. It doesn't handle small motors very well - they run too slow and then overheat. So I have a treadle sewing machine up there, and the ceiling fans hum a bit.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Our cabin runs off a very small solar array (2 small panels - maybe 60 watts?) with 4 batteries. That handles lights, water pump, coffee pot, and microwave if I want to use it. Fridge, stove, and hot water are all propane. Heat is with wood stove. Even after several cloudy days in a row, I've never had to use the generator to charge the batteries. It doesn't handle small motors very well - they run too slow and then overheat. So I have a treadle sewing machine up there, and the ceiling fans hum a bit.


I like the idea of living as "rustic" and self reliant as you do but I'm addicted to some of my electronics and riding lawnmower. I wish I had your energy.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

coates776 said:


> Have my solar set up but of course the inverter runs on the grid. Want to have 240v power points strategically positioned around the house that run off the grid. Quite a challenge hocked up 2 power points and killed the battery in 3 hours. Have just upgraded new inverter 3000 one to bigger new 10,000 one. 3000 inverter had 2 1500 points so basically won't run a 2400 watt kettle. Quite a challenge but fun! I want to have fridges and freezers running so I don't loose my supplies.
> 
> How are others handling off grid power?


Hey
As you have found trying to run 240v off an inverter isn't for sissies, IMO you need at least a 24v battery bank and at least a 5000 watt inverter and at least a 3000 watt solar panel or generator bank to keep it charged.

Minimum investment to have it run 24/7 is about $6000

If you are thinking of going solar check out my friends and ask for a manual Backwoods Solar | Solar Panels | Micro-Hydro | Off-Grid Power


----------

